# Erasmus Sarcerius on law-keeping and inheriting life



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 2, 2020)

... We do not deny that those who fulfill the law perfectly will inherit life and righteousness, but because nobody actually does this, there is no one who obtains either righteousness or life from it. We are happy to admit to those who defend the keeping of the law that life and righteousness are the results of keeping it perfectly, but we want them to admit to us that keeping the law perfectly is beyond our abilities. There is nothing particularly odd about saying that those who keep the law perfectly can obtain life and righteousness, but there is nobody who keeps the law perfectly. ...

For more, see Erasmus Sarcerius on law-keeping and inheriting life.


----------

